# 1075 Balewagon Problem



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We run 1075 with a 1085 computer. I am accustomed to negotiating with this machine to get hay picked up and out of our fields and usually we can work around our differences, but currently I am stumped. When picking up the first table trips but drops down before setting the bales (or bale for tie layer) on the second table. When this happens the first table count jumps forward-sometimes to where the second table will tip up to put the bales (or empty table) up on the load table. Everything works in manual mode so I can still pick slow, I have checked all the fuses and continuity across each fuses, and started checking sensors, but with a pretty good rain on the way I had to break off trying to fix the bale wagon (the clutch slave cylinder went sideways too) and get out and pick the last 3-4 tons by hand (no kidding we actually had to stack hay on a trailer-without any hydraulics or anything). I haven't come across an obvious problem yet like a missing magnet or broken linkage etc. but I'd sure appreciate some insight on possible places to look to get this thing fixed before the weather clears up in a couple days (I hope). Our local NH dealer is pretty good about answering questions, but I haven't called them yet. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Did you disconnect the battery to reset the computer? Sounds like you computer is on the verge of dying. You can get them rebuilt by a guy in California.


----------



## wileyjd (Sep 2, 2010)

We had the same problems with a 1085 had bad connections on the pigtail connecting the computer redid power supply and ran it for 5 more years with no problems


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

check your ground connections, at the battery,at the engine, check the ground signal referance wire to ecm etc. a poor ground can cause some weird side effects


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

I meant to update this post awhile back. I finished last year using the bale wagon with the computer in manual mode. I verified the computer was good (used in another bale wagon with no problems), but still couldn't get things working. This past winter (OK so it was really just a couple weeks ago) I got some help trouble shooting and we were able to find an intermittent ground on the first table limit sensor circuit. A hydraulic hose had slipped out of place and was lying on the sensor wiring harness and it rubbed a hole in the insulation of one wire, which grounded itself often enough to foul up the works completely. So little juice flows through the wire that no fuses were popping either. Easy fix when there isn't any hay out in the fields. Now it works just like it is supposed to-knock on wood.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

In my experience the computer is rarely to blame. I grew up running some of the earliest model 1075s and they had tons of issues don't get me wrong and we always had a spare computer on hand but once you get the wiring harness upgraded and especially if you are running 12v solenoids and a 1085 computer then make sure to look closely at sensors before blaming the "black box"

Sold my last 1085 last year with over 7000hrs on the original computer. Lots of my operators would blame the computer for bad blocks or missed ties but at least 90% of the time the problem was with the dummy in the seat, 9% with mis-adjusted linkages, missing springs, etc, and 1% sensors themselves.

HTH


----------



## Go for 300 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am looking at a 1075 machine with a Perkins diesel and a 1085 computer. What things should I specifically look at before writing the check? Now that the hay season is over, I won't have a chance to "test it out" before closing the deal.

It is a clean machine and I can't see any leaks anywhere, but could have been washed up too.

I've seen the stacks it made this past summer and they are good, but want to prevent too many headaches.

Thanks


----------



## jpettigrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Although this is late post I thought I would add my two cents in case there is still an interest. I too was frusrated with the New Holland computer problem. So we made our own! It will have the cab controls like the original one but will also have wireless blue tooth control from a computer tablet. We will be testing tommorrow. Let me know if you want to know how it works out.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Of course we want to know how it works out. That's the way we are on here.

Shelia


----------

